# Which pub to watch the football in tonight, centre or Bedminster areal?



## jigotai (May 27, 2009)

So apparently there is a football final on tonight, and apparently I have to take my spanish mate to see it, in a pub. This is all way out of my comfort zone, where do I take him???

J


----------



## electrogirl (May 27, 2009)

Roo Bar!

All the football pubs in Bedminster are grim.


----------



## jigotai (May 27, 2009)

Roo Bar? That's not ozzie theme is it? Where is it?


----------



## big eejit (May 27, 2009)

The Old Fish Market is OK for watching footie. Might be a bit full tho. If it is you could try the place in St Nicks Market - always forget the name.


----------



## electrogirl (May 27, 2009)

jigotai said:


> Roo Bar? That's not ozzie theme is it? Where is it?



Yeah it is but it's not like a walkabout. It's on whiteladies.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (May 27, 2009)

Dude, just get the Sam Miguel's in and stay at home... it's on ITV. Tell him there aint no pubs around.


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah it is but it's not like a walkabout. It's on whiteladies.



Thats nowhere near bedminsterl!

Theres the Brunel, which is ok, bit pesh though. Otherwise the Bush, which is even pesher, or the George on Wells Rd which is pesh peshonified.

I'm in the same boat as it goes. There's only the local showing the match so I might go to town......or just stay at home and shave the cat or something.


----------



## jigotai (May 27, 2009)

Pesh? Is that like the opposite to posh?


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Erm, dunno. When I helped my mate decorate his mums house we tore down the wallpaper and underneath in big white paint was the words 'MARTIN IS PESH'

So I use it now to describe things that I dont like.

Unless Martin was really great and I've got it all wrong


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2009)

Is the Hen & Chicken still a football pub?


----------



## electrogirl (May 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> Is the Hen & Chicken still a football pub?



Oh noooooo. They weren't even letting in people with football shirts when it first reopened, they've relaxed a bit but they're still a wanky winebar now.


----------



## BlackArab (May 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh noooooo. They weren't even letting in people with football shirts when it first reopened, they've relaxed a bit but they're still a wanky winebar now.



I had no idea this has changed, I'm shocked tbh. This was always my football pub of choice when I lived in those parts. 

How long will the Barley Mow hold out


----------



## jigotai (May 28, 2009)

So we ended up watching it in the Robert Fitzpatrick - nice and quiet, cheap, souless, and probably the only place where we could get away with speaking spanish at the bar that evening. That football was rubbish though, booooorrring.
J


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

jigotai said:


> So we ended up watching it in the Robert Fitzpatrick - nice and quiet, cheap, souless, and probably the only place where we could get away with speaking spanish at the bar that evening. That football was rubbish though, booooorrring.
> J



Tehy were showing the football in a Wetherspoons?


----------



## keybored (May 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Erm, dunno. When I helped my mate decorate his mums house we tore down the wallpaper and underneath in big white paint was the words 'MARTIN IS PESH'
> 
> So I use it now to describe things that I dont like.
> 
> Unless Martin was really great and I've got it all wrong



I think it means "special"


----------

